# E60 with clear taillights



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:

Photo courtesy of cj_zed.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Ack!

This usedto be the old-school r1cer look till the Altezza lights came out. It's been 'legitimized' in the US by the new RX330. I hope this isn't the next new trend.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

lord help us


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

this is indeed very ugly.

I can't believe that they are even going to offer this as a kit.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

: puke:


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Interesting*



Alex Baumann said:


> this is indeed very ugly.
> 
> I can't believe that they are even going to offer this as a kit.


Now that there's less distraction with these "integrated" new rear lights, you can tell that the E60 rear end proportions are just an evolution of the E39. The elongated taillights are normally distracting the eye into seeing a radically new back.

:dunno: Just my opinion.

And yes, they are very ugly. These clear lights always remind me of an unfortunate blind rodent.

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Hard to believe someone is selling these already, although they obviously didn't have to take much time designing them. : puke:


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

i went to the dealer about a month ago and saw clear tails on a z4 in the showroom. looked horrible. i've seen a few mini's with clear tails as well, again, horrible.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

: puke:


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

I'll bet that *SMOKED* lenses will look a lot better. Clear lenses always bring out too much of a Japanese car look, IMO....


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> this is indeed very ugly.
> 
> I can't believe that they are even going to offer this as a kit.


That's not the only thing that's fugly... what the heck is the color two cars away? : puke:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

adrian/chrisbmw said:


> That's not the only thing that's fugly... what the heck is the color two cars away? : puke:


I guess, it's Amethyst Gray.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Damn. I liked everything about the E60 except the Klingon inspired steering wheel... but now those tails are just hideous... cmon BMW, stop giving us these inspired by acid tripping looks  ...


----------

